# Reload RTA replacement glass.URGENT



## Franky3 (11/8/17)

Good morning. 

Last night I broke the glass of my reload RTA and I'm going away for the weekend.

Is there anybody with a spare glass I could buy. Preferably in cape town and available today. 

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/17)

Hope you get sorted @Franky3


----------



## Franky3 (11/8/17)

Bumb.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------

